# Wie macht man so einen Hintergrund



## Torsten B (15. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute,

kann mir einer helfen, wie erstelle ich so einen Hintergrund, also den dunklen Hintergrund mit den strichen drauf


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Oktober 2008)

Den alten Malkasten mal wieder auspacken .


----------



## Matze (15. Oktober 2008)

Wo sind das Streifen drauf?


----------



## maxcom (15. Oktober 2008)

Also ich verstehe die Frage nicht ganz.
Meinst du sowas wie hier im Anhang?
Oder wie ist das mit den Strichen gemeint?


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Oktober 2008)

Schaut mal ganz genau auf das braune. Das ist, glaube ich, mit Wasserfarben oder Ähnlichem gemacht. Die Auflösung des Bildes lässt da aber nicht wirklich genaue Schlüsse zu.


----------



## Matze (15. Oktober 2008)

Stimmt, da ist echt was, aber nur, wenn ich die Helligkeit meines Monitors auf Chernobyl Strahlung stelle...


----------



## fluessig (15. Oktober 2008)

An die Vorposter: Kauft euch mal Monitore mit nem vernünftigen Kontrast 

Auf dem Bild sind so eine Art Kratzer im dunkelbraunen Bereich zu erkennen. Ich würde das so machen, dass ich eine freie Textur runterlade, z.B. http://www.stock-textures.com/wallpaper/metal-scratch/ 

Dann machst du eine Ebene in dem Braunton, legst die Textur auf eine zweite Ebene darüber und gibst als Ebenenmodus "Überlagern" an. 

Gruß fluessig


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Oktober 2008)

Schauts euch einfach woanders als im Browser an. Irfan View oder sowas. Aber ich habs nochmal heller gemacht, es geht ja nicht um die Farben sondern um die Technik.


----------



## Leola13 (15. Oktober 2008)

Hai,

jetzt seh ich auch was. ;-)

Das sieht doch fast nach einer Holztextur aus.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## maxcom (15. Oktober 2008)

Also ich kann trotz vergrößerung im Photoshop nicht viel erkennen.
Oder mein Bildschirm ist einfach fürn A...  

Solltest du dieses Bild in einer höheren Auflösung haben bin ich gern bereit dir zu helfen...


----------



## maxcom (15. Oktober 2008)

Ja ich denke mal Leola13 hat recht,
sieht sehr verdächtig nach Holztextur aus...


----------



## Torsten B (15. Oktober 2008)

Hier einmal die adresse wo ich es her habe

http://www.drweb.de/magazin/ornamente-mit-photoshop/

verstehe das nur nicht ganz


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Oktober 2008)

Mehr Infos bitte. Wir können nicht riechen was du nicht verstehst....


----------



## Torsten B (15. Oktober 2008)

"mit einem sehr großen und weichen Pinsel und #553300 (RGB 85, 51, 0) als Vordergrundfarbe in einer Ecke etwas gemalt, um einen leichten Verlauf zu erzeugen."

"Über diesem Hintergrund wird eine Textur auf einer eigenen Ebene abgelegt, in der Ebenenpalette die Füllmethode auf »Ineinanderkopieren« umgestellt und über die Ebenendeckkraft das Erscheinungsbild gesteuert."

Also liegt über dem Hintergrund  mit der Farbe #220f00 noch eine Textur die diese Kratzer anzeigt?


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Oktober 2008)

Beim Pinsel den Hauptdurchmesser hoch und die Härte auf 0. Vielleicht noch die Deckkraft ein bißchen nach unten korrigieren.

Genau. Eine neue Ebenen erstellen, dort die Textur einfügen und dann die Anweisungen ausführen. Ich hab dir mal einen Screenshot hochgeladen damit du das einfacher verstehst.


----------



## Torsten B (15. Oktober 2008)

damit bekomme ich dann den verlauf hin oder wofür soll der Pinsel sein?


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Oktober 2008)

Torsten B hat gesagt.:


> "mit einem sehr großen und weichen Pinsel und #553300 (RGB 85, 51, 0) als Vordergrundfarbe in einer Ecke etwas gemalt, um einen leichten Verlauf zu erzeugen."



Anscheinend....


----------



## Leola13 (15. Oktober 2008)

Hai,

die Farbe #553300 (RGB 85, 51, 0) scheint eine helle Farbe zu sein (Hab es nicht kontrolliert), wenn du dann mit einem weichen Pinsel (auslaufend zum Rand hin) und geringer Deckkraft unten an der Ecke einmal malst, sprühst, brushest, dann ergibt sich eine leicht "verlaufende" Aufhellung, ähnlich eines Verlaufes.

Das wird wohl damit gemeint sein.

Ciao Stefan

PS : Schön geschrieben. Fast schon Poesie. :suspekt:


----------



## Torsten B (15. Oktober 2008)

da muss ich doch einen Filter anwenden!! ich kann doch nicht mit ein paar strichen ne verlauf erzeugen


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Oktober 2008)

Achte bitte etwas mehr auf die Netiquette...

Warum denn nicht? Wie würdest du denn einen Verlauf beim Zeichnen/Malen realisieren? Kannst es ja auch über das Verlaufswerkzeug (G) versuchen...


----------



## Leola13 (15. Oktober 2008)

Hai,



Torsten B hat gesagt.:


> da muss ich doch einen Filter anwenden!! ich kann doch nicht mit ein paar strichen ne verlauf erzeugen




Du sollst ja auch keine Striche machen, sondern mit einem Pinsel und GROSSEM Durchmesser (einmal) sprühen, malen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Torsten B (15. Oktober 2008)

naja wenn einer genau weiss wie es geht wäre ein Tutorial sehr nice.

Danke schon mal für eure Mühe


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Oktober 2008)

Entweder du kommst an einem bestimmten Punkt nicht weiter, dann müsstest du ihn aber nennen. Oder du liest dir hier nicht die Posts richtig durch....Weil für ein paar Pinselstriche zu denen du schon die entsprechenden Anweisungen bekommen hast, wird dir nur ein sehr altruistischer Mensch ein Tut machen. Eigeninitiative ist gefragt.

Zeige deine Fortschritte doch wenigstens mal, so kommt es einem vor als würdest du alles auf dem Silbertablett wollen.


----------



## CreatorX (17. Oktober 2008)

Also ich hab das tutorial jetzt mal gemacht. Im Anhang befindet sich mein Ergebniss. Da ist wirklich keine Schwierigkeit dabei.


----------



## Torsten B (17. Oktober 2008)

und wie wenn ich fragen darf?


wie hast du die Textur gemacht


----------



## CreatorX (17. Oktober 2008)

Welche meinst du? Die im braunen Hintergrund? Lies mal Post 7, von fluessig. Diese Textur hab ich genommen und da steht auch gleich wie ich es gemacht habe.


----------

